# Sitges - Living and working?



## restless girl (May 12, 2013)

Hello to anyone who can help!

I'm a single female in her early 30s and am considering applying for a job in Sitges. 

Can anyone give me advice on living and working in this area. Renting costs? Areas to live? Meeting people?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Scroll to the end of the page and you'll find some threads about Sitges


----------



## Jeannine Hoffmann (Nov 6, 2013)

Did you get a job? I just moved to Sitges and are looking for work also. 
Or maybe we can help each other!


----------



## Sitges (Oct 25, 2014)

*Sitges Information*

Hello!

Sitges is a great place to live - clean, safe, beautiful - and it has great weather (even better than Barcelona!)

Rental costs vary, and are more or less equal to Barcelona (high for Spain) Look to pay €250 - €350 / month for a room, €650 upwards for an apartment (whatever you do bargain hard and you can get a much better deal! the prices have fallen recently and there are many more flats available now than before!!)

The town centre, between the train station and the sea is the best equipped with shops, services and transport - although it can get busy and noisy in the summer with all the visitors and tourists.

If you want convenience, slightly lower rents and a bit more peace I'd recommend 'Poble Sec' which is just the other side of the train tracks. If money is no object maybe try Vinyet (along the front south of the main town where you can find huge houses (with proce tags to match!)

As for meeting people the town is 25% non-native with a good mix of all kinds of newcomers. The town is famous for it's nightlife, festivals, and culture and there are many local groups and associations with different interests.

For general information there is the local council site (sitges.cat) website (though only really useful if you speak Catalan / Spanish already)

Alternatively check out an independent site like (sitges247.com) to see what's going on in and around Sitges. 

Good luck!


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Very interesting but couldn't you just stick to one thread, getting a bit repetitive


----------



## albertstumm (Nov 6, 2015)

Sitges said:


> Hello!
> 
> Sitges is a great place to live - clean, safe, beautiful - and it has great weather (even better than Barcelona!)
> 
> Rental costs vary, and are more or less equal to Barcelona (high for Spain) Look to pay €250 - €350 / month for a room, €650 upwards for an apartment (whatever you do bargain hard and you can get a much better deal! the prices have fallen recently and there are many more flats available now than before!!)


Hi, I'm new to the forum and planning to move to Sitges in June 2016 - if we can afford it. That price seems very reasonable, and we could even swing a bit more, but I've been warned by one person who lives there that it's difficult to find anything "decent" for under 1,000. Is that just way off base?


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi Alberto! I find it difficult to believe that you won't be able to find anything below 1,000 euros in Sitges. Pretty ridiculous statement whoever told you that. 

look at Alquiler pisos Sitges - Enalquiler.com
it is just for rentals. You can see it is pretty affordable.

Mind you, Sitges is dead in the long winter months.


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

Lolito said:


> Hi Alberto! I find it difficult to believe that you won't be able to find anything below 1,000 euros in Sitges. Pretty ridiculous statement whoever told you that.
> 
> look at Alquiler pisos Sitges - Enalquiler.com
> it is just for rentals. You can see it is pretty affordable.
> ...


It gets quieter, obviously, but not dead.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Property for rent within 5 kilometres radius of Sitges Barcelona Spain real estate


----------



## albertstumm (Nov 6, 2015)

Thank you so much for this information. It certainly eases my fears a bit. And I'm aware that Sitges would be quiet in the winter. I think that's part of the appeal, and being so close to Barcelona will be easy to spice things up.

One concern I have is that we are planning to move there in June, hopefully to a place for a month while we look for a year lease starting in July. Will it be substantially more expensive for a year lease when starting one during the high season? And would you recommend hooking up with a rental agency or should we go it alone? We do spèak Spanish so I know that will help.


----------

